# T25-EWG-44 housing



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

For those thinking of using the T25-EWG-44 housing on your project.








































More info can be found here:
http://www.phatcars.de/?cat=5


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: T25-EWG-44 housing (RedDevil)*

Very nice!!


----------



## HendrikS (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey Guys,
great that you have found my website... need some more pics?


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: T25-EWG-44 housing (RedDevil)*

Wow, that's a cool design. I don't speak (whatever language that site is in). 
Is that housing available in the states? 
T3 Flange?
What manifold is that? looks kind of like AMS.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: T25-EWG-44 housing (ZeeuwVW)*

ATP has it. T25 flange.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: T25-EWG-44 housing (RedDevil)*

Thats interesting...


----------



## RedDevil (Sep 21, 2001)

*Re: T25-EWG-44 housing (ZeeuwVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ZeeuwVW* »_Wow, that's a cool design. I don't speak (whatever language that site is in). 
Is that housing available in the states? 
T3 Flange?
What manifold is that? looks kind of like AMS.

It is T25 housing hence - T25-EWG-44 housing
EWG-44 stands for External Wastegate 44 mm
On the website it says that he got it from ATP.


----------



## HendrikS (Apr 22, 2009)

It's german language







If you need any information regarding my 16VT MK1 just ask.
The manifold is from EIP. The housing from ATP.
Here are some pictures with the old housing:


















_Modified by HendrikS at 7:49 AM 4-23-2009_


----------



## HendrikS (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (HendrikS)*

Just an update on the latest build of my engine:


----------

